# Which MBTI type do you think has the worst reputation?



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Oh. Yuck. Just yuck. 



hannachi said:


> Online? ESFP's. Take a look at some ESFP meme's. That shit can make someone feel worthless.
> 
> A couple of examples:
> 
> View attachment 74167
> View attachment 74168
> View attachment 74169
> View attachment 74170
> 
> 
> And this one which is more lewd:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ESFP friend of mine (who doesn't know anything about MBTI, JF, or Socionics) caught a look at some of these and it really screwed with his sense of self worth.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

We have Dude ESFPs here, too.



St Vual said:


> How did those pictures destroy his sense of self worth though? If he didn't know anything about any of those things?
> 
> Though yeah an ESFP would probably get bad feels from being called a whore all the time, notice how they are all women?


----------



## Lotan

ESxx in general because a lot of internet INxx people see them as "the conformists" or "the oppressive majority". I don't get along with this person? They must be ESxx! That's why they can't understand my deep introverted intuition!

However, I picked ESFP because ESFP tends to be seen as shallow or ditzy to an extent other types aren't. ESFJ has a pretty bad reputation too, but I don't think any type is stereotyped as outright stupid as much as ESFP.


----------



## hannachi

St Vual said:


> How did those pictures destroy his sense of self worth though? If he didn't know anything about any of those things?
> 
> Though yeah an ESFP would probably get bad feels from being called a whore all the time, notice how they are all women?


He's 21 and in the middle of a job search. MBTI is a resource that many employers use and he hasn't been getting a lot of offers. An INFP friend of mine thought it would be funny to forward these and a couple of others to him in an email. She meant no harm but it was the wrong message at the wrong time. 

As well, I didn't say "destroyed his self worth" I said "screwed with". Huge difference.


----------



## Mind Swirl

On this site or on the internet in general, I'd guess ESFJ. I was going to say ESFP, but I've probalby seen more complaints about ESFJs. I get the sense that Fe-Si more slightly more "disliked". I'd say it's more the reverse in the "real world", with INxPs getting the worst reputation.


----------



## phonethesun

All SJ's in my opinion. Especially on the INternet.
ESTJ= Rigid Asshole, Bossy, Closed Minded. 
ISTJ= Rigid, Closed Minded, Emotionless, Intui-tard. 
ISFJ= PUSHOVER 
ESFJ= Epitome of Extroversion gone stupid. 

Sometimes I just want to ditch my Si in a nearby hole.....


----------



## brittauzenne

Infermiera said:


> Awww poor ESFJ's. i don't get why they have the most votes. can someone please explain it to me?


I think esfj,estj and estp are getting alot of flack because these types are some of the most predominant and I think people naturally expect alot from them and of course when you dont deliver, youre gonna hear about it. It wouldnt be so bad if esfjs,estjs and estps where quiet and annoying, but when youre loud and terrible, people are surely going to form an opinion at that point. I also think that those three types have quite a bit of social responsibility and most people, just because of the way life is, arent where they're supposed to be. So the loudest most noticible types are gonna get hate of course. but it is definitely important to understand that there are always exceptions and you have people of those 3 types that are doing their best. i think it has alot to do with how obvious these extraverts are. nobody doesnt know an esfj, estj or estp. i really do hate that people seem to doubt esfjs so much because i think that esfjs have some of the biggest potential out of all the types, along with isfp because of how standard these types are~ its like doctors, youll never stop needing caregivers or artists. that makes me think now- people are so quick to judge esfjs, but they're all the nurses and teachers.. sad.


----------



## candycanebones

Everybody is going to have their different reasons for giving other types bad reps, obvs every type can be seen in a negative way given the proper context. I'm just surprised this poll wasn't overwhelmingly "E" cuz those guys are generally up in more people's business and as a result are more efficient at pissing a multitude of people off. The negative response to the J population isn't surprising either for the same reason.


Also surprised to see the lack of acknowledgement for the bad rep us ISFPs get. I remember coming across an ISFP-centric thread once where other types just seemed to be bonding over how much they hated particular ISFPs.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Lotan said:


> ESxx in general because a lot of internet INxx people see them as "the conformists" or "the oppressive majority". I don't get along with this person? They must be ESxx! That's why they can't understand my deep introverted intuition!
> 
> However, I picked ESFP because ESFP tends to be seen as shallow or ditzy to an extent other types aren't. ESFJ has a pretty bad reputation too, but I don't think any type is stereotyped as outright stupid as much as ESFP.


Yep. Among the worst of this group, l don't notice much kind regard for ENxx types, either.

lt tends to be an introvert elitist vibe, but the potentially unexpected advantage is that they will sometimes regard an ISxx type more highly than any extrovert, so at least they don't despise all sensors >_>


----------



## Chaerephon

I hear bad things about ESTJs often.


----------



## Chamelian

I gotta go with ESFJs.

I don't think they deserve all the hate they get, but that being said the ESFJs I know definitely aren't the type of people I like to hang around with.


----------



## candycanebones

I think ESFJs can get it bad in real life too. I know a couple, and they are both really hard on themselves. They kind of invite people to judge them poorly because they validate the judgements themselves. 

It sucks, my little sister is one of them. She is extraordinarily capable and makes really good use of her function order. Still, she has to try so hard to prove herself that she burns out sometimes. Hopefully with age her intuition will develope and she will be able to see things more clearly.


----------



## littledazed

phonethesun said:


> All SJ's in my opinion. Especially on the INternet.
> ESTJ= Rigid Asshole, Bossy, Closed Minded.
> ISTJ= Rigid, Closed Minded, Emotionless, Intui-tard.
> ISFJ= PUSHOVER
> ESFJ= Epitome of Extroversion gone stupid.
> 
> Sometimes I just want to ditch my Si in a nearby hole.....


holy shit every description was hilarious and i lost it at the capitalized ISFJ PUSHOVER because i know a guy who screams ISFJ!! and he is the biggest pushover ever.. he is not a healthy ISFJ tho. 

i think all the stereotypes come from the really unhealthy extremes where their dominant/aux functions are superdeveloped and their other functions are way too underdeveloped.


----------



## brittauzenne

candycanebones said:


> Everybody is going to have their different reasons for giving other types bad reps, obvs every type can be seen in a negative way given the proper context. I'm just surprised this poll wasn't overwhelmingly "E" cuz those guys are generally up in more people's business and as a result are more efficient at pissing a multitude of people off. The negative response to the J population isn't surprising either for the same reason.
> 
> 
> Also surprised to see the lack of acknowledgement for the bad rep us ISFPs get. I remember coming across an ISFP-centric thread once where other types just seemed to be bonding over how much they hated particular ISFPs.


at the end of the day, isfps mind their own business...at the end of the day, esfjs are all up in other peoples...but woo, estjs are winning now lol. my dad is estj..unfortunately he fits the bill for this poll. on another note, like some people are saying, in actuality, i think esfjs are probably not as hated as this thread is portraying. itd probably be intjs and intps or something. i personally think that all of the types have positive potential. my favorite types would be isfp and istp.


----------



## shakti

I'm actually surprised that us ENFJs got no votes, while our Fe-dom siblings, the ESFJs, are for some reason probably the most loathed type in existence...does one letter, i.e. Fe Si vs. Fe Ni make that much of a difference? I understand why a lot of Fe can be perceived as annoying and controlling though...I think Js in general have a worse reputation than Ps, because not many people like being told what to do :happy:


----------



## Annwuzhere

Probably ESFJ.

Most of them I know are actually know are quite nice. Not the kind of people I'd hang out with but nice.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

ESFJs, though I don't really get what the fuss is about. ESTJs close second, but that one I can understand a little bit :crazy:
And I basically agree with what @shakti said about Js vs Ps. So true.


----------



## candycanebones

brittauzenne said:


> at the end of the day, isfps mind their own business...at the end of the day, esfjs are all up in other peoples...but woo, estjs are winning now lol. my dad is estj..unfortunately he fits the bill for this poll. on another note, like some people are saying, in actuality, i think esfjs are probably not as hated as this thread is portraying. itd probably be intjs and intps or something. i personally think that all of the types have positive potential. my favorite types would be isfp and istp.


No, I don't think they are either. I think a lot of people can look at esfjs from afar and dislike them, but I don't think it's quite the same when you know one. My little sister is an esfj and I treasure her consideration, moral integrity, and emotional support. Those are some awesome qualities in a relationship that are easy to take for granted. And the way they sometimes impose themselves on people is even two sided. Like I said, the kind of individualized support provided by Fe-Si is really nice for an isfp, it's something neither my intj dad or enfp mom could provide in the same way. I guess it's like they make a lot of decisions based on other people and because of that they are easy targets because the decisions they make are often misconceived. But the same is true for anyone who ever keeps from acting on that kind of decision when the outcome could have been overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## Nymeria

ESFJ. Among ISTP's, anyway.


----------



## brittauzenne

Its not fair though. Esfjs are all emotion, we have no function strong enough for objectivity. By the time we've learned our lesson everyone hates us...its funny but people need to give us a break. Esfjs are also not the only type that can be overbearing, any type has that capacity. Any person.


----------



## Silvi

Probably ESFJ females. The way they put themselves out there and their gossiping (whether openly or not) can cause all kinds of nasty reactions from folks. 

Over half my family (including in laws) is chock full of 'em. I always try to make excuses not to make it to family gatherings.


----------



## googoodoll

Who is given the worst rep in the REAL world? ESTJ, who is given the worst rep in MBTI? ESFJ.


----------



## lkjhgfdsa

I Kant said:


> *Which MBTI type do you think has the worst reputation?*
> infp, yes I think n know this type has the most hate online
> Why do you think that reputation has been attributed to them? Useless, badly created as human beings themselves
> 
> Do you think they deserve it, and why or why not? I'd say so because they don't seem to do nor contribute anything, but do more bad then good. Yes, not everyone likes everyone and infps are the most hated that's the way it is sorry I don't hate you but I can see why it makes sense.
> 
> If not, what do you think is the reality compared to the suspicion people are holding?


 fuck no, no one likes infp worst fucking type if there was one


----------



## Inveniet

INTJ probably.


----------



## Harizu

I think ENTJs.
Most of the times I've seen them depicted as heartless, immoral, manipulative people who only care about their own success and completely disregard people's feelings. I don't get how that can be true, since the ENTJs I've known IRL were nothing like that; neither those I've known online looked like that, but heh, you can't accurately judge a person online.
INTJs get pretty much the same treatment from what I've seen, but they usually get a more moral and human side even though they are depicted as creepier than ENTJs.


----------



## Dmartin

hahahahahahaha yeah, the ESTJ has the worst reputation.:tongue:


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

All SJ's get shit for being boring. But I think ESTP's get by far the worst ones, they're the type most associated with sociopaths. All of the ones I know IRL are hedonists but really fun and easy to get along with, and even when they get crazy they have morals and boundaries.


----------



## Highway Nights

In real life? INxx types get the most crap.
On the internet? ESxx types, especially ESFJs. Lot of angsty teenage nerds channeling their anger about their mom not letting them stay up to play League of Legends all night onto every ESFJ.
INFPs seem to get ragged on in both places.


----------



## SilentEye

ESTJs are too domineering imo, I stay away from them at all costs


----------



## kaylamint

Esps and sjs definitely 
On here atleast.


----------



## shameless

From everything I have seen ESTJs get the worst rep but honestly I just got thru stereotyping on the how to pick a type out thread and clearly proved theres negative stereotypes for every type.


----------



## icantthinkofanything

ISTJs are a lot more interesting than the internet gives them credit for being. My grandma is an ISTJ, and she's one of the few people who will actually laugh at my morbid jokes. It's possible to be a hard worker without having a stick up your ass. I guess that could go for all SJs.


----------



## Beetle

At least on internet forums, ESTPs have a bad rep. I love ESTPs though.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Rabid Seahorse said:


> All SJ's get shit for being boring. But I think ESTP's get by far the worst ones, they're the type most associated with sociopaths.


Hmm I would've guessed that ENFP having very well developed Ne Fi are more likely to be a sociopath.


----------



## Ghostsoul

ESFP, they aren't all loud, shallow, party animals like the internet says.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333

Depends on what kind of reputation...

INTJ - the cold autistic machine who plans to conquer the world;
INTP - the cold autistic/schizoid machine who doesn't give a damn shit about the world and lives in his basement;
ENTJ - the cold bossy person who can kill you if you don't do what he wants or if you stay in his way;
INFJ - the emotionally unstable serial killer;
and so on...


----------



## The_Wanderer

All ESFPs are mindless, shallow imbeciles who like nothing bad music and partying.


----------



## Thirface

And i thought i was the only one who thought ESTJs and ESFJs are kind of ... difficult.
Be sure to notice the thin line between ESFJ and ENFJ, though. 
@The_Wanderer: finally someone to sum that up properly. Well done xD Party on!


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

Damn, I'm kinda shocked that ENFJ's got the lowest number of votes. I always thought people viewed them as fake-ass people lol.


----------



## bibliobibuli

To be honest I feel like SJ's have the worst reputation, especially xSFJ's. People are so biased sometimes. You are super bossy and a pain in the ***, so he must be an ExTJ. Oh you are an ESFJ, so you must have no opinion and follow people like sheeps, right? *Sigh* I get so frustrated with those people. It's almost like they don't care to read on those types and don't see those are actual stereotypes.


----------



## Monty

Estj. They are very hard to understand at first, but they can be very interesting and good people. Just have to get past their wall.


----------



## AbstractCanvas

Interesting poll results. This likely indicates a problem with the descriptions and a lack of balanced judgment. the most common types are the most hated. i think this may be a projection of the problems that many people have with integrating in society. possibly egos running rampant.

It's too easy to fault the common man.

if i absolutely *HAD* to choose (or at least narrow things down), i'd say that ENTPs or INFPs have the worst type rep. can't decide; they're both just...terrible


----------



## PimpsandHatersFearMe

ENTJ... They're cold, try to appear to be aloof and deliberately keep their distance because they know they may be called on to slit your throat on their way up the ladder. In relationships they keep their emotions at bay and just try and be mature and do the right thing instead of the thing that is needed. They are usually narcissistic and without good reason (who can't graduate at the top of their class when you go to the bottom rung schools), emotionally weak under their facade of stoney silence and unable to accept their own shortcomings. They are rigid in all aspects of life and drive themselves into the ground but some how find that to be a virtue. Finally they overvalue their own role, generally because they claw their way to the top at some meaningless position. ... Oh and I forgot. They'll never change. In fact they think the world should be more like them.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

xSFx's. Stereotypically speaking. If I had to pick one, I'd go for ESFJ followed by ESFP as a close second.


----------



## JacksonHeights

INTP has a really bad reputation, I would hate to be seen as the weird basement dweller with a katana in his basement

IxFPs also have a really bad reputation as the hyper emotional people who never shut up. ISFP=crying about everything and INFP=whining about everything, which I dont think is true in most cases, most IxFPs I know are really chill and exciting


----------



## Lunaena

ESFJ, I would say.


----------



## chaostheory37

I've seen this quote regarding ES and IN people: "You laugh at me because I'm different, I laugh at you because you're all the same." If you're a feeler, you are more likely to hate ESTJ ("dogmatic rule following bastard" stereotype). If you're a thinker, you're more likely to hate ESFJ ("shallow, fake ass gossip" stereotype).

INFxs are likely to hate ESTx as the bastion of corporate capitalism, while INTx are likely to hate ESFx as the bastion of shallow popularity contests.

In reality, I would say IN types have it worse in America and IxxP types have it worse in Asia.


----------



## VideoGameMaster

The ESTJ, of course. They are seen as control freaks.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INTPs have the worst reputations because most people just stereotype them as lazy computer geeks and leave it at that as if computers have been around for as long as there have been INTPs. There is so much more to INTPs, but I just feel as if they're the least thought-of type because they're always overshadowed by INTJs and ISTPs even though that have the amazing power of Ne that nobody cares about because Ni is so fucking overrated.

INFPs are a close second because they are the type that nobody ever wants to be. I often find myself trying to avoid identifying as an INFP, but I always end up as one, and I am proud to be an INFP because INFPs are the most peaceful type. The problem is that INFPs are always stereotyped as depressed, but that's because we are like water in the sense that we reflect our surroundings. It's society that's depressing. All INFPs _want_ to be happy, or at least I know I do.


----------



## bruh

Esfps


----------



## chaostheory37

(wrong thread)


----------



## ENTPness

In the real world or online? Online where most are INxx types everyone hates ESxx types, particularly ESxJ types, who they often see as overbearing, hard headed, and judgmental. But ESxJ types dominate the real world. So it's probably the other way around to them. They probably see INxx types as lazy, asocial, eggheaded, and unrealistic. Neither is totally unjustified or totally right. At the end of the day the whole point of personality typing like MBTI is to understand that others are different from you, everyone has different strengths and weaknesses. So it's kind of ironic when people who like to pretend to be more enlightened and resent ESxJ types for marginalizing them try to turn it around and do the same thing against them.


----------



## Handsome Jack

INFPs, perpetuated by their own community.


----------



## Crowbo

Esxj


----------



## Stevester

When I opened this thread I expected everyone to answer their own type, you know, as a _''Woe is me, I am so misunderstood...''_ type of thing. Glad to see people didn't go that way and accurately answered ESxJ. I always thought it was ironic that these two types tend to be demonized by INxxs of all types whom are supposed to have superior understanding of the MBTI and judge people on their merit and potential as opposed to stopping at tired stereotypes. 

Funny fact is that even though I often defend ESFJs I actually have had horrible experiences with them. Like literally being shunned, and met by the boss at work because some poor ESFJ bitch thought my humor was a little too off-collar or because I didn't go out of my way to have friendly pointless talks with her. 

BUT I realize that's because the work environments I've been in really push unfortunately for this kind of behavior, and I think ESFJ women fall easily into that trap. Now that I know the MBTI and functions, I still don't think this shit was in any way okay, but I understand where it comes from and I handle them differently from now on. 

I also think the somewhat visible dislike for ESxP types comes from some for a jealousy from shy, socially awkward introverts who wish they could be effortlessly bold like them,


----------



## pwowq

bombsaway said:


> Most of the time ESTP translates to a reckless asshole who will ruin your life and screw your girlfriend.


Which is a very weird stereotype to enforce. Out in the wild it's the ESFP that will do it, from what I've experienced.


----------



## TKDfan888

I'd say that ESxJs and INFPs have the worst reputations. ESFJs are seen as fake, ESTJs are seen as an angry and traditional boss, and INFPs are seen as crybabies that won't get anything done, according to the stereotypes.


----------



## Reginer

Depends on which community we are looking at.

In MBTI communities: Pretty much any SJ type, most of the complains are about ESTJs.

In movies: Pretty much any NTJ,since they are the villains in most of the movies.

In corporate culture: INFP, INTP being close second, reasons should be obvious imo.

In real world: Pretty much any type who doesn't show any interest in common interests of the society. Most likely INTP.


----------



## jetser

INTJ obviously. You can't think of any INTJ who's good.


----------



## Spacecabinet

ESxJs, I barely ever see anything positive about them.


----------

